# Picked Up New 23rs Today



## merlotman (Dec 28, 2004)

Picked up the new 23RS today!







Pre-delivery inspection was perfect and even though some of the roads between home and the dealership were icey, the short drive home was uneventful. Once home, dodged the snow banks and got the trailer parked next to the garage on the first try. Man, am I good or what! We were feeling pretty cocky about this time. It was dark by now but we thought we could take a few minutes before dinner and put some of our stuff from the old trailer into the new one. Tried to unlock the door but could not get the key into the lock. At first I thought they must have given us the wrong key but soon realized the the lock was frozen. I remember that during the walk-thru in the dealer's shop snow was melting on the roof and water was dripping from the gutters.







It was all of about 10 degrees outside. Weather forecast is for a bit warmer temps this weekend so I will probably grab a hair dryer to thaw the lock and get stuff put away then. Let's see, only about 4 mths until camping season aroung here. sunny


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Merlotman,
Welcome to the Outbacker family!

Picked a great one with the 23RS. We don't have a huge number of hours in ours but we love it nontheless.

Spring can't come too soon.

Brian


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Merlotman,

Welcome! action

I'm sure you will enjoy your new Outback, just like so many of us.

Too bad it's so cold wherever you are. Going to be 69 here today!!!









Take care and see ya around.

Mark


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Merlotman

Welcome to Outbackers and Congrats























Thor


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

Congrats!! I am so excited for you (we are "outbacker wannabes" but very interested in the 23rs model). Am interested in all info on the 23rs. sunny

PS: Cold and snow? Anywhere near Minnesota? We are cold too but no snow! The last few years, all the snow has been going south to the middle of the country and missing MN. Putting lots of resort owners out of business.


----------



## merlotman (Dec 28, 2004)

Swanie said:


> Congrats!! I am so excited for you (we are "outbacker wannabes" but very interested in the 23rs model). Am interested in all info on the 23rs. sunny
> 
> PS: Cold and snow? Anywhere near Minnesota? We are cold too but no snow! The last few years, all the snow has been going south to the middle of the country and missing MN. Putting lots of resort owners out of business.
> [snapback]20959[/snapback]​


 action We're in Sioux Falls, SD. Practically neighbors! We had no snow this winter until this week. 8 inches here and more to the south. Our dealer, Schaap's Traveland, has another 23RS on the lot. We found them very good to deal with.
RT


----------



## rdowns (Oct 20, 2004)

Merlotman,
welcome from another South Dakotan- we are 400 miles the other direction in Lead!


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

Merlotman,
Congrats on the new TT and welcome to Outbackers. I bought mine on a zero degree day last January so I know your pain.

Just a note for all the wanna-be shoppers, I read an article last year that indicated the factory incentives to the dealers are greatest in January and February so now may be the best time to deal. Something to think about.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Congrats and Welcome!

I am your neighbor to the North. No snowstorms missing us, or cold either. RECORD BREAKING COLD!

Today is above zero, so I'm not complaining.


----------



## Grandeken (Feb 16, 2004)

Hi RDOWNS
I stay out side of Rapid City for two weeks every year. Been to lead's a lot of times. We will most likely be there this spring again. How is the snow there we have 4" now south of me there is 14". Here I sit with 4 snowmobiles and no snow







. Ken


----------



## Grandeken (Feb 16, 2004)

ND Jolly
How much to ship about a foot or so to me. we have the cold but no snow. Ken


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Ken...
Strange weather. I had to use the snowthrower to clear paths around the backyard for the PUG. (short legs, cold snow)


----------

